# New John Petrucci Primetone Jazz III Picks



## rexbinary (Jun 15, 2016)

> We're stoked to announce the release of #JohnPetrucci's new signature #Primetone #JazzIII Picks. They've got a sculpted edge that's modeled after one of John's own well-worn picks. Made from #Ultex, these picksin John's own words"glide off your strings with a loud, bold sound."



Man I just got to really liking the original JP Jazz III's. I hope these don't replace them.









https://www.instagram.com/p/BGsbsbNmEDN/


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jun 15, 2016)

I have the original Jazz III, the current John Petrucci Jazz III, and I used each for a while... nowadays I'm using the Ultex Jazz III XL, the bigger size fits my fingers better.

I have some Primetone picks, and the only thing I like about them is the grip... other than that, they feel like ordinary picks.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 15, 2016)

I really like the current Petrucci Jazz IIIs, hoping they're not being discontinued

I doubt they would discontinue the non-sig Jazz IIIs because they're introducing a new sig pick though


----------



## noUser01 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yeah, I'm also loving the current Petrucci Jazz III's - the normal sized ones in black. I'll have to try these now though, trying new picks is always fun.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 16, 2016)

A well-worn edge sounds like the exact opposite thing that I go for, but I'm sure it'd be cool for clean work or rhythm parts with lots of strumming on big chords.


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 16, 2016)

The well worn edge is an awful idea IMHO. That's when I throw them away


----------



## Korneo (Jun 16, 2016)

Damned, I love the original JP signature pick, it's my favorite pick ever.
Please Dunlop, don't stop it !


----------



## Rich5150 (Jun 16, 2016)

Dunlop said on IG they aren't discontinuing the black JP JazzIII


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 16, 2016)

I just ordered a 3 pack from jax music supply. I'll report back when I get them.


----------



## TheTrooper (Jun 16, 2016)

These are going to be far better than the 1st sig. model.
I used the sig. for a while but the tips were like Pringles after You smoked weed: gone in no time 
Plus it was in between a standard Jazz III and the XL ( I hate the XLs).

After that I discovered the Ultex Jazz III as JP did and never looked back.
He almost never used the sig. one (at live shows he used a Tortex Jazz III with DT's Majesty logo).

I've been waiting the release of this model for a while, but I knew it was coming after Pete Thorn posted a photo of different picks Dunlop gave him to try (and this model was there).

The Speed bevel is a great idea, Red Bear Picks have the same thing.
It's not "worn" litterally, it's not like it lost material


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 16, 2016)

The bevels are fine on material that lasts forever or close to it. This just looks like something I'm going to have to toss after a week or so.


----------



## TheTrooper (Jun 16, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> The bevels are fine on material that lasts forever or close to it. This just looks like something I'm going to have to toss after a week or so.



It's from the Primetone series, this should last longer than the non-Primetone.
I toss an Ultex Jazz III after 2 days  
Hope this can do 4 days at least


----------



## rexbinary (Jun 16, 2016)

I ordered a three pack as well to try them out along with some Hetfield picks just for fun.


----------



## Fretless (Jun 16, 2016)

Now you too can buy a used pick! Guaranteed to last less than a brand new one!


----------



## haffner1 (Jun 16, 2016)

I use the red Jazz IIIs and I always bevel it and sand the tip to a point with sandpaper before I use them. I might check these out. Maybe I won't have to do that anymore.


----------



## Zeriton (Jun 17, 2016)

kindsage said:


> The well worn edge is an awful idea IMHO. That's when I throw them away



I was always of the same irk of if they're worn down - chuck them away. Decided to try the Primetone Jazz III after I saw AAL using them (for a laugh. It's only a couple £ anyway)

I'm here and there on them. They sound more mellow and definitely play faster but you lose that sharp, fresh sound you get from a new pick. I've since gone back to regular Jazz IIIs. They don't play as fast but they sound better to me, and that's more important to me than eeking out a couple more BPM.


----------



## Zeriton (Jun 17, 2016)

TheTrooper said:


> After that I discovered the Ultex Jazz III as JP did and never looked back.
> He almost never used the sig. one (at live shows he used a Tortex Jazz III with DT's Majesty logo).
> 
> I've been waiting the release of this model for a while, but I knew it was coming after Pete Thorn posted a photo of different picks Dunlop gave him to try (and this model was there).




Never knew he never used his own pick! Odd that. 

Not seen that photo. Is the new JP Primetone the same size as a regular Jazz III then?


----------



## TheTrooper (Jun 17, 2016)

Zeriton said:


> Never knew he never used his own pick! Odd that.
> 
> Not seen that photo. Is the new JP Primetone the same size as a regular Jazz III then?




I thought the same thing!
He used the prototype version of it (sligthly different and smaller, 2.1mm) and for a very brief period the actual model, then he changed 2-3 times.

They should be the same size as an Ultex Jazz III (which is the same size as a regular Jazz III black stiffo)


----------



## Zeriton (Jun 17, 2016)

TheTrooper said:


> I thought the same thing!
> He used the prototype version of it (sligthly different and smaller, 2.1mm) and for a very brief period the actual model, then he changed 2-3 times.
> 
> They should be the same size as an Ultex Jazz III (which is the same size as a regular Jazz III black stiffo)



Oh the 2.0 Black Ultex Jazz III? That felt very different to the yellow one to me. Didn't much go for it. 

The Primetone Jazz III I used also didn't last very long either. Got scratches and lost any sign of a tip to the point where it got a bit like a Jazz II.

Still not sure on the Ultex vs Nylon Jazz III. The Nylon felt better but the Ultex sounded MUCH better on an acoustic.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 17, 2016)

This thread did prompt me to order a pack of regular Primetone Jazz 3 XL's. You jerks. Pick gas is real. And I mean what's the harm..... *buys a $30 winspear* lol.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 17, 2016)

haffner1 said:


> I use the red Jazz IIIs and I always bevel it and sand the tip to a point with sandpaper before I use them. I might check these out. Maybe I won't have to do that anymore.



If you don't mind me asking, how do you bevel it? I started using v-picks about 6 months ago over the red jazz iii's because they play faster and are more accurate but I'm frustrated because the acrylic material does not sound as good as the red jazz iii's nylon. The acrylic has this annoying high end that bugs me on the high strings while the red nylons just sounds so dang good but they are not as fast off the strings and accurate as my v-picks. Maybe these new trucci ones will be the answer but I'd love to try beveling and sharpening my red jazzers.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 17, 2016)

I don't like these at all, why well worn edges


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 17, 2016)

That pick is hardly what I'd call "well worn", but all the same I wouldn't buy a pick that had less life in than a new one - seems like paying more for less.


----------



## TheTrooper (Jun 17, 2016)

Guys, come on, is common sense 

The pick is not worn per se, they just make the part that's use to pick a little bigger, then smooth it/sand it to get it to the exact same dimension as a standard one but with an added bevel.

That way it's not even going to consume that fast, because it has already the slick/slippy part. 

Red bear has been doing this since day 1, it's the exact same concept.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 17, 2016)

usually I always keep trying new picks, especially jazz shaped picks.

the last new pick I tired was the Primetone jazz III, but I went back to my favorite picks the tortex JazzIII 1.14, and I always keep coming back to those.
I am trying to teach myself the lessons of "if it ain't broke...." and resist trying this new pick


----------



## Rich5150 (Jun 17, 2016)

Ordered a 12 pack of the oxblood and a 3 pack of black. Should be here Tuesday.


----------



## TheTrooper (Jun 18, 2016)

I was about to order a 12 pack, but they were all sold out in a hour!
What the hell


----------



## PBGas (Jun 18, 2016)

I use the regular primetone picks and they are great! I really like the feel of them. These should also be excellent!


----------



## Rich5150 (Jun 18, 2016)

TheTrooper said:


> I was about to order a 12 pack, but they were all sold out in a hour!
> What the hell



I grabbed them off eBay. I was bummed they didn't have the 12 pack of black


----------



## haffner1 (Jun 18, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how do you bevel it? I started using v-picks about 6 months ago over the red jazz iii's because they play faster and are more accurate but I'm frustrated because the acrylic material does not sound as good as the red jazz iii's nylon. The acrylic has this annoying high end that bugs me on the high strings while the red nylons just sounds so dang good but they are not as fast off the strings and accurate as my v-picks. Maybe these new trucci ones will be the answer but I'd love to try beveling and sharpening my red jazzers.



Press the long edge of the pick at about a 30 degree angle against the sandpaper. You don't have to do the whole edge, just from the tip up to about 8mm back or so, then flip it over and do the opposite side of the same edge. Then do the same thing on each side of the other edge. Then do the tip itself at about the same angle on each side. The tip requires very little sanding. Just enough to curve it down into a fine point.

Edit: It also helps to give it a once over with extremely fine sandpaper after you are done, otherwise it can be a little rough for awhile until it wears down on the strings.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 19, 2016)

Time to order a bunch of V2s.


----------



## TheTrooper (Jun 19, 2016)

Rich5150 said:


> I grabbed them off eBay. I was bummed they didn't have the 12 pack of black



Yep, I was on Ebay.

1 hour they were there, in both colours, a sencond later: gone.

At this point I'm waiting for some shop(s) to import them from US to EU


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 19, 2016)

haffner1 said:


> Press the long edge of the pick at about a 30 degree angle against the sandpaper. You don't have to do the whole edge, just from the tip up to about 8mm back or so, then flip it over and do the opposite side of the same edge. Then do the same thing on each side of the other edge. Then do the tip itself at about the same angle on each side. The tip requires very little sanding. Just enough to curve it down into a fine point.
> 
> Edit: It also helps to give it a once over with extremely fine sandpaper after you are done, otherwise it can be a little rough for awhile until it wears down on the strings.



Thanks! You use fine sandpaper for all of it or something a little harsher to start on the edges?


----------



## haffner1 (Jun 20, 2016)

You might be able to use the super fine sandpaper for the whole thing, but it will take a long time, and you will go through a lot of it.You should only use a regular fine grit for the first pass, not a medium or something. That would be too much. Oh, and try not to sand off the top of your fingernail. I have done this.


----------



## Rich5150 (Jun 20, 2016)

Got them in today, The bevel is not that pronounced actually more subtle than the Red Bear's and BHL's i have. for some reason i never got along with the original Ultex but i dig the Primetone line, They have a good tone and come off the string nicely. And most important no Chirp off the string with drives me nuts.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 21, 2016)

haffner1 said:


> You might be able to use the super fine sandpaper for the whole thing, but it will take a long time, and you will go through a lot of it.You should only use a regular fine grit for the first pass, not a medium or something. That would be too much. Oh, and try not to sand off the top of your fingernail. I have done this.



Thanks!


Got my 3-pack in yesterday too of the new JP pick and played for about an hour. I really like it so far. Exact same size as a Jazz III with the bevel on the side. The bevel is pretty much just like the primetone ones. I'm a fan so far, will see how it holds up before ordering more, but might be a winner for me.


----------



## Zeriton (Jun 22, 2016)

So you guys that got it... What's the difference between these and a normal Primetone? What warrants the higher price?!


----------



## TheTrooper (Jun 22, 2016)

Rich5150 said:


> Got them in today, The bevel is not that pronounced actually more subtle than the Red Bear's and BHL's i have. for some reason i never got along with the original Ultex but i dig the Primetone line, They have a good tone and come off the string nicely. And most important no Chirp off the string with drives me nuts.




Can You confirm the size is exactly as the Ultex Jazz III (Yellow)?

(You know as they say: Size matters)


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 22, 2016)

Zeriton said:


> So you guys that got it... What's the difference between these and a normal Primetone? What warrants the higher price?!



The normal Primetone, (at least this one that I have: Dunlop Manufacturing :: Guitar Picks :: :: PrimeTone) is ever so slightly smaller than the JP one when laid on top of one another and the grip feels different with that design on the normal primetone vs. the JP one (which feels exactly like the nylon or ultex Jazz iii's). I think the bevel is the same or my eyes are deceiving me but the JP one may not be quite as beveled (it's probably the same though). Higher price....JP's name.



TheTrooper said:


> Can You confirm the size is exactly as the Ultex Jazz III (Yellow)?
> 
> (You know as they say: Size matters)



I'll check tonight, but it's definitely the same size as the red nylon Jazz III's because I laid them on top of each other.


----------



## TheTrooper (Jun 22, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> I'll check tonight, but it's definitely the same size as the red nylon Jazz III's because I laid them on top of each other.



Awesome!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 23, 2016)

TheTrooper said:


> Awesome!



Same size as the yellow Ultex Jazz IIIs. I didn't take a picture, but they're the same size.


----------



## TheTrooper (Jun 23, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Same size as the yellow Ultex Jazz IIIs. I didn't take a picture, but they're the same size.




Me buying tons of them


----------



## rexbinary (Jun 23, 2016)

I took a pic.

Jazz III, Ultex Jazz III, JP Primetone Jazz III, JP Jazz III, Ultex Jazz III XL


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Jun 23, 2016)

JP jazzIII is still my favorite. I feel it has the best size/features/cost of all these examples.


----------



## rexbinary (Jun 23, 2016)

CapnForsaggio said:


> JP jazzIII is still my favorite. I feel it has the best size/features/cost of all these examples.



It's still my favorite as well.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 24, 2016)

I've just ordered a pack of 6 JP Jazz IIIs, let's see what all the fuss is about.

Will they overtake my love of Ibanez Steve Vai picks? Unlikely, but they're getting harder and harder to find :/


----------



## JP Universe (Jun 25, 2016)

I use the Black JP Jazz III's exclusively  I bought like 30 of them...

I will never change!!! Neverrrrr!


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jun 25, 2016)

kindsage said:


> The well worn edge is an awful idea IMHO. That's when I throw them away



Dude, thats when they get good!


----------



## Zeriton (Jun 27, 2016)

rexbinary said:


> I took a pic.
> 
> Jazz III, Ultex Jazz III, JP Primetone Jazz III, JP Jazz III, Ultex Jazz III XL



Looks cool. Have you tried the normal Primetone? The edge on that doesn't look too pronounced.

Problem I found with the Primetones is that for rhythm sounds they lost that sharpness I like. Kinda odd really.


----------



## TheTrooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Ordered a 12 pack of Black(s) (Oxblood were more expensive for whatever reason and I don't see the point in paying more for a colour, even If I prefer it. Plus I'm finally using a black pick again  )

I want to try them so bad.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 28, 2016)

Well gave in and ordered 12 pack in Oxblood


----------



## -JeKo- (Sep 11, 2016)

Are you guys digging these picks? I'd love to try one but they're expensive and only sold in sets of three. Damn, I guess I just need to take the plunge...


----------



## katsumura78 (Sep 11, 2016)

Get em! They're pretty dang good.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 12, 2016)

They're good picks, however if you have any Jazz III ultex ones laying around and some 'fine' sandpaper, you can bevel the edges of the picks yourself to get near the same thing. I ended up going back to my 1.5mm V-picks, just so dang accurate for lead playing and they glide off the strings like none other.


----------



## gfactor (Sep 12, 2016)

Looks like the shape of my Jazz IIIs when I stop using them or relegate them to wallet duty but if he prefers the worn in feel it makes sense to get them that shape from the factory.


----------



## lewis (Sep 12, 2016)

these dont look anywhere near as good as the previous black, JP Jazz III's with hardened tip.


----------



## rexbinary (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah these new ones are OK, but I still prefer the original black JP Jazz III's myself.


----------

